# Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht



## Kristian98 (31. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

Oft muss ich meine Eltern versuchen zu überreden, doch das klappt nur teilweise. Ich bin 15 und nunja bin kein Kleinkind mehr :r . Doch vieles wollen sie mir einfach nicht erlauben wie z.B

- Ich brauche neue Angelgeräte (Meine derzeitigen sind ausgedient, sind so billige Discounterruten #q). Doch neue Ruten zu holen darf ich ja nicht, weil ich keine Fische mit nachhause nehme.

- Ich will dieses Jahr das erste mal Nachtangeln gehen, nur sind sie da strikt gegen |uhoh:

und zu guter letzt wollen die mich öfters nicht in der Woche (Mo. - Do.) angeln gehen, wegen Schule ...


Also jeder guter Redner wird jetzt aufgefordert mir Tipps zu geben :vik:


----------



## Naturliebhaber (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

Dann mal hier einige Antworten aus der Eltern-Perspektive:



Kristian98 schrieb:


> - Ich brauche neue Angelgeräte (Meine derzeitigen sind ausgedient, sind so billige Discounterruten #q). Doch neue Ruten zu holen darf ich ja nicht, weil ich keine Fische mit nachhause nehme.


 
Setze Dich mit Deinen Eltern an einen Tisch und erkläre ihnen, warum Du gern Angeln gehst. Und dann macht euch ein Budget aus, das Du frei nach Deinen Wünschen dafür ausgeben darfst. Nicht immer können Eltern die Hobby ihrer Kinder nachvollziehen, aber solange alles im Rahmen bleibt, werden sie das Hobby tolerieren.

Noch besser wäre es natürlich, wenn Dein Vater einfach mal mit Dir an's Wasser kommen würde. Da leben meine Kids in einer Luxussituation (auch was Fussball, Kino und alle möglichen Spiele anbelangt). :q



Kristian98 schrieb:


> - Ich will dieses Jahr das erste mal Nachtangeln gehen, nur sind sie da strikt gegen |uhoh:


 
Da hättest Du mit 15 bei mir auch ganz schlechte Karten. Es sei denn, Papa kommt mit. Vielleicht lässt er sich ja überreden. Und es muss ja erst mal auch nicht die ganze Nacht sein.



Kristian98 schrieb:


> und zu guter letzt wollen die mich öfters nicht in der Woche (Mo. - Do.) angeln gehen, wegen Schule ...


 
Gleiches gilt doch für Fussball, Daddeln etc.

Wenn die Leistung in der Schule stimmt und die Hausaufgaben erledigt sind, findet sich da bestimmt eine Lösung


----------



## derporto (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

Im Rahmen deines Taschengeldes darfst du dir selbstverständlich auch selber und ohne Erlaubnis deiner Eltern neues Angelgerät (und nicht nur das) zulegen. Ich nehme aber an, dass du deine Eltern verärgern würdest, wenn du Sie nicht über deine Käufe informierst. 

Essen deine Eltern Fisch? Vielleicht hast du ja einen Bekannten mit einem Räucherofen. Bring ihm deinen Fang und lass ihn "vergolden". Wenn deine Eltern dann gemerkt haben, wie toll doch selbstgefangener Fisch schmeckt, dürfte es leichter sein, sie bei zukünftigen Anliegen was die Angelei betrifft zu überreden.

Dass dein Eltern es hingegen nicht prickelnd finden, wenn du auch in der Woche viel Zeit am Wasser verbringst und so evtl. Hausaufgaben, Lernen für Tests etc. auf der Strecke bleibt, liegt in der Natur der Sache. Hier wirst du aber auch erst Nachsicht für haben, wenn du etwas älter bist und vielleicht selbst Kinder hast.

Unabhängig davon gibt es natürlich eine Menge guter Gründe seine Zeit mit der Angelei zu verbringen:

- Du bist an der frischen Luft (wie es ja gerne von Eltern gefordert wird)
- Du lernst einen verantwortungsvollen Umgang mit der Natur und Lebewesen
- Du hängst nicht -wie viele andere in deinem Alter- mit nem Joint im Mundwinkel und der Wodkapulle in der Hand irgendwo in der Stadt mit zweifelhaften Leuten ab. Oder wie ebenso viele andere vor dem Fernseher/PC.
- Du lernst Verantwortung für dein Handeln und die Auswirkungen desselben auf dich und deine Umwelt zu übernehmen.
- Du fängst Fisch. Fisch ist gesund und lecker. 
- Du lernst eigenverantwortliches Handeln und Denken, insbesondere wenn du alleine am Wasser bist.
- Im Optimalfall bist du sogar vielleicht in deinem Angelverein an Umweltschutzmaßnahmen beteiligt, wie z.B. dem Säubern der Gewässer, der Wiederansiedlung von bedrohten und/oder bereits verschwundenen Arten etc.
- Wenn du dein Geld in Angelgerät investiert kannst du es nicht mehr für "Sinnloses" wie Junkfood, PC-Spiele oder Saufgelage mit deinen Kumpels ausgeben. 

Durchaus gute Argumente bei einer sachlichen und unaufgeregten Diskussion PRO der Angelei. 

Mfg Dennis


----------



## Lui Nairolf (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*



Kristian98 schrieb:


> - Ich brauche neue Angelgeräte (Meine derzeitigen sind ausgedient, sind so billige Discounterruten #q). Doch neue Ruten zu holen darf ich ja nicht, weil ich keine Fische mit nachhause nehme.


 
 Brauchst du oder willst du? Billige Ruten sind kein Hinderniss um mit Freude und Erfolg zu angeln ...



Kristian98 schrieb:


> - Ich will dieses Jahr das erste mal Nachtangeln gehen, nur sind sie da strikt gegen |uhoh:.


 
So ist das eben, wenn sich Eltern sorgen machen. Mit 15 Jahren würde ich mein Kind ehrlich gesagt auch nicht mitten in der Pampa übernachten lassen. Versuch doch, ihnen die Angst zu nehmen in dem du mit einer (vertrauenswürdigen) erwachsenen Bezugsperson ans Wasser gehst?



Kristian98 schrieb:


> und zu guter letzt wollen die mich öfters nicht in der Woche (Mo. - Do.) angeln gehen, wegen Schule ...


 
So ist das Leben. Siehs mal so rum: Mit einer Schulbildung hast du im späteren Beruf mehr Zeit und Geld, deinem Hobby nachzugehen ... Schlag ihnen doch vor, ob du öfter Angeln gehen darfst, wenn deine Noten besser werden (oder gut bleiben) - und dann setzt du dich hin, lernst und beweist, dass Angeln und gute Schulnoten sich nicht ausschließen.

Es sind nur noch drei Jahre, dann darfst du sowieso tun und lassen was du willst, die drei Jahre musst du halt jetzt noch irgendwie "abreißen".


----------



## Kristian98 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

Danke vielmals für so schnelle Antworten #6

Konnte schon sehr viel positives für ein erneutes ruhiges Gespräch von euch bekommen 


Zitat von Kristian98  
- Ich brauche neue Angelgeräte (Meine derzeitigen sind ausgedient, sind so billige Discounterruten ). Doch neue Ruten zu holen darf ich ja nicht, weil ich keine Fische mit nachhause nehme.

Brauchst du oder willst du? Billige Ruten sind kein Hinderniss um mit Freude und Erfolg zu angeln ...


Ich brauche ehrlich welche ... Die jetzigen sind echt wirklich welche für 5 €. Ich meine ich brauch ja keine für 50€ aber bisschen besser als 5€ dürften meine Ruten schon sein


----------



## Fr33 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

Oh je - das gibt es so viele Gründe die FÜR das Angeln sprechen.....welche Eltern haben es lieber, wenn der Sohnemann daheim vorm PC oder oder Xbox gammelt, anstelle sich draussen zu bewegen?

Ich höre aus deinem Post herraus, dass du deinen Eltern bzgl. Ausgaben/ Taschengeld Rechenschaft schuldig bist....

Im grunde nichts schlimmes....aber es nerft. Kenne das noch von mir (bin ja auch erst 27 ^^). 

Aber- wie schauts denn aus, mit so Sachen wie Zeitungen austragen etc.? Da könntest du dir bisi was dazu verdienen und das wäre dann DEIN Geld. Und glaub mir... selbstverdientes Geld gibt man gaaaanz anders aus, als fremdes (Taschengeld von Eltern oder Oma..).

Zum Thema Nachtangeln....

Pack den Daddy ein.... und wenns es erlaubt ist - dann nehmt nen kleinen Grill mit und dann macht ihr mal nen "Männerabend". Meist wurden durch solche Abenden die Söhne ebenfalls zu Anglern... wieso sollte es nicht anders herrum auch gehen?


----------



## Kristian98 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Oh je - das gibt es so viele Gründe die FÜR das Angeln sprechen.....welche Eltern haben es lieber, wenn der Sohnemann daheim vorm PC oder oder Xbox gammelt, anstelle sich draussen zu bewegen?
> 
> Ich höre aus deinem Post herraus, dass du deinen Eltern bzgl. Ausgaben/ Taschengeld Rechenschaft schuldig bist....
> 
> ...



Ich werde ab Sommer Schiedsrichter. Dann kommt sicherlich wieder bisschen was dazu. Taschengeld bekomm ich auch regelmäßig. Und wenn ich so überlege, könnt ich mir alles zusammensparen, hab auch kein Problem damit "keine Markenwaren" zu kaufen. Habe auch schon hier im Forum bzgl. Zusammenstellungen für kleines Budget gehört. #6

Es wäre natürlich toll, wenn ich mein Vater zum Angeln "begeistern" könnte. Ist das den überhaupt erlaubt, dass mein Vater mal eine Angel in die Hand nimmt ? ;+


----------



## Purist (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

Ich wundere mich über eure Haltungen, dem Tacklewahn darf man auch als Eltern entgegentreten, wenn's unbedingt sein muss und die Kohle nicht langt: Arbeiten gehen.

Was Schule und anderes angeht, da haben deine Eltern Recht, Kristian. Angeln sollte nie Priorität vor Wichtigerem haben, gerade auch während der Woche. Das magst du noch nicht begreifen, irgendwann wirst du das verstehen. Mache doch mit deinen Eltern einfach feste Termine aus.

Was Nachtangeln angeht.. Papa mitnehmen oder mit Freunden losziehen. Meine Eltern haben mich damals mit 11 Jahren schon bis nach Mitternacht angeln lassen, aber nicht alleine. 
Mit 15 sollte da schon mehr drin sein. |rolleyes

An alle mitlesenden Erziehungsberechtigten: Man kann Kinder auch aus eigener Angst zu Angsthasen erziehen, ebenso muss man sich nicht wundern, wenn sie bei einem "zuviel" an Reglementierung irgendwann völlig abdrehen.


----------



## driegel7 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

Ich bin verheiratet... Das ist genau das selbe :q

Das war nur Spaß...aber der musste raus.


----------



## drilling22 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*



Kristian98 schrieb:


> Ist das den überhaupt erlaubt, dass mein Vater mal eine Angel in die Hand nimmt ? ;+


Er muss ja nicht umbedingt die Angel in die Hand nehmen, um zu sehen ob es ihm gefällt. Ohne Fischereischei darf er es nicht.


----------



## derporto (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*



drilling22 schrieb:


> Er muss ja nicht umbedingt die Angel in die Hand nehmen, um zu sehen ob es ihm gefällt. Ohne Fischereischei darf er es nicht.



|uhoh: ja, so stehts im Gesetz....

Mich persönlich hat dies nie davon abgehalten, auch mal Interessierten meine Rute in die Hand zu drücken.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*



Kristian98 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Oft muss ich meine Eltern versuchen zu überreden, doch das klappt nur teilweise. Ich bin 15 und nunja bin kein Kleinkind mehr :r . Doch vieles wollen sie mir einfach nicht erlauben wie z.B
> 
> ...





Hallo,

wenn reden nichts hilft dann kauf dir die Sachen einfach. Bekommst du Taschengeld oder gehst du nebenbei arbeiten? In einem bestimmten Rahmen kannst du dann mit dem Geld machen was du willst.  Das Recht hast du.

"Der Taschengeldparagraph des § 110 BGB bestimmt, dass ein von Minderjährigen ohne Zustimmung der gesetzlichen Vertreter abgeschlossener Kaufvertrag nur wirksam ist, wenn der Minderjährige die finanziellen Verpflichtungen, die er durch den Kaufvertrag eingeht, aus seinem Taschengeld oder aus Mitteln begleichen kann, die ihm für diesen Zweck überlassen worden sind."

Manchmal muss man sich durchsetzen. Hatte damals das selbe Problem. 

Was Nachtangeln angeht kannst du nur auf Gnade deiner Eltern hoffen


----------



## Siever (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*



Kristian98 schrieb:


> Es wäre natürlich toll, wenn ich mein Vater zum Angeln "begeistern" könnte. Ist das den überhaupt erlaubt, dass mein Vater mal eine Angel in die Hand nimmt ? ;+



Hallo Kristian, die Frage ist super und ich musste ziemlich lachen, da diese Frage meistens anders rum gestellt wird
Wie ist denn die Haltung deines Vaters zum Angeln im Allgemeinen? Kann er damit gar nichts anfangen?

Bist du bei dir vor Ort denn in einem Angelverein? Es gibt in den meisten Vereinen häufig Nachtangel-Aktionen um genau solchen Problemen entgegen zu treten. Das ist natürlich nicht so oft, wie du es wahrscheinlich gerne hättest, aber schon mal ein Anfang.

Wofür du dein Taschengeld ausgibst, sollte natürlich dir überlassen sein und wenn du demnächst noch etwas dazu verdienst, kannst du dir vielleicht ein paar neue Sachen kaufen. Wie sieht es denn aus, wenn du dir größere bzw. teurere Angelsachen zum Geburtstag oder so wünscht?

Und wie sieht es mit den Leistungen in der Schule aus? Wenn die nicht stimmen, ist es ziemlich schwer mit der Überzeugungsarbeit...


----------



## Fattony (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

Ich kenne deine Situation von früher.. (Bin erst 21)

Wollte auch immer Geld haben für Angelzeug, aber bei einer Alleinerziehenden Mutter ging das halt nicht so leicht ..

Was hab ich gemacht ? Einen Job angenommen bei McDonalds.. Waren 8h entweder am Samstag oder am Sonntag. Halt eine Schicht.. (In Österreich kann man dort schon mit 15 anfangen, keine Ahnung wie es bei euch in Deutschland läuft)

240,- im Monat waren es doch .. exkl. Urlaubs- & Weihnachtsgeld..

Natürlich musste ich mich in der Schule anstrengen, damit meine Noten "passabel" waren ..  Und natürlich hatte es einen bitteren Beigeschmack, wenn man im Sommer bei gefühlten 50°C in der Frittenbude schmorrt und die Freunde baden gehen.. Aber he, was macht man nicht alles für ein liebstes Hobby ?

Doch es hat sich ausgezahlt .. So konnte ich mir jedes Monat etwas schönes fürs Angeln kaufen und es blieb noch genug Geld über für andere Aktivitäten.. 

Die Beziehung zu meiner Mutter wurde dadurch auch besser.. Der Sohn arbeitet, zeigt das er Verantwortung tragen kann und solange die Noten gepasst haben, durfte ich immer mehr und mehr .. 

Es kommt einfach darauf an wie du dich deinen Eltern gegenüber verhälst .. 

Ein Tipp vllt noch: Mach dir mit deinen Eltern aus, dass sie dich vllt einmal auf einen Flohmarkt begleiten, du euren alten Krempel dort verscherbeln darfst und mit dem Gewinn dir neue Angelsachen kaufen darfst ?

Ohne Fleiß und Eigeninitiative, wirst du sehr schwer ihr Vertrauen bekommen... 

LG

Anto


----------



## derporto (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*



Fattony schrieb:


> Ohne Fleiß und Eigeninitiative, wirst du sehr schwer ihr Vertrauen bekommen...
> 
> LG
> 
> Anto



Es sind seine Eltern. Wenn die ihm nicht vertrauen, wer dann?

Es ist ein generelles gesellschaftliches Problem, dass Kindern heutzutage kaum noch etwas zugetraut wird. Vor nicht allzu langer Zeit stand man mit 15 schon im Berufsleben.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*



Purist schrieb:


> An alle mitlesenden Erziehungsberechtigten: Man kann Kinder auch aus eigener Angst zu Angsthasen erziehen, ebenso muss man sich nicht wundern, wenn sie bei einem "zuviel" an Reglementierung irgendwann völlig abdrehen.


 
Völlig richtig. Sein Kind jedoch nicht alleine über Nacht in der Wildnis übernachten zu lassen, scheint mir eher eine rationale Erfüllung der Fürsorgepflicht zu sein als eine "Überreglementierung".

Der Vorschlag mit dem Vater einen Männerabend am Wasser zu machen, der gefällt mir. Hatte das Vergnügen früher nicht - mal schauen, ob ich es jetzt noch nachholen kann.


----------



## Fattony (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*



> Es sind seine Eltern. Wenn die ihm nicht vertrauen, wer dann?
> 
> Es ist ein generelles gesellschaftliches Problem, dass Kindern heutzutage kaum noch etwas zugetraut wird. Vor nicht allzu langer Zeit stand man mit 15 schon im Berufsleben.



Eben, aber anscheinend vertrauen ihm seine Eltern noch nicht so richtig. Darum liegt es an ihm, ihr Vertrauen zu gewinnen? Oder liege ich da etwa falsch? 

Ich weiß, mit 15 stand ich ihm Berufsleben (ok nur mit einem kleinem Zeh :q), aber ging nebenbei noch von Mo-Fr in die Schule und schrieb "gute" Noten. 

Also warum wäre das keine Option für ihn ?

Lg


Anto


----------



## Lui Nairolf (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*



Fattony schrieb:


> Ich kenne deine Situation von früher.. (Bin erst 21)
> 
> Wollte auch immer Geld haben für Angelzeug, aber bei einer Alleinerziehenden Mutter ging das halt nicht so leicht ..
> 
> ...


 
|good:#r

Nicht nur absolut korrekt, sondern auch sympathisch geschrieben!


----------



## Kristian98 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*



Siever schrieb:


> Hallo Kristian, die Frage ist super und ich musste ziemlich lachen, da diese Frage meistens anders rum gestellt wird
> Wie ist denn die Haltung deines Vaters zum Angeln im Allgemeinen? Kann er damit gar nichts anfangen?
> 
> Bist du bei dir vor Ort denn in einem Angelverein? Es gibt in den meisten Vereinen häufig Nachtangel-Aktionen um genau solchen Problemen entgegen zu treten. Das ist natürlich nicht so oft, wie du es wahrscheinlich gerne hättest, aber schon mal ein Anfang.
> ...



Ja ich bin in einem Verein.  nur leider bieten sie solche Nachtangelaktionen ziemlich selten an, da unser Jugendwart bedingt der Arbeit nicht oft dazu kommt   Mein Vater hat damals als kleines Kind in Polen geangelt, aber dort noch mit selbstgebaute Angeln usw. ... deswegen beäugelt er mich immer wenn es um Bissanzeiger und Co geht


----------



## Franky (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

Eltern überreden ist immer schwer. Überzeugen ist da meistens hilfreicher. Wenn Du sie halt überzeugst, Angeln ist nicht nur eine "temporäre Beschäftigung", sind Deine Chancen größer.
Die Idee, die einfach mal auf einen Ansitz mitzunehmen, nebenbei Picknicken und Vaddern mal machen lassen (unter Deiner Aufsicht natürlich ) sollte bestimmt nicht auf taube Ohren stoßen.
Du schreibst, dass Du im Verein bist - Engagement kommt immer gut an und Du lernst dabei noch dazu. 
Problemzone "Kohle"... Ich hab im heimischen Haushalt (Garten) ein paar Aufgaben übernommen (Rasenmähen, Büsche schnibbeln), wofür es keine direkte Bezahlung gab, aber bei Angelgeräte Warnke mal ne neue Rolle raussprang. Wie schaut es mit richtigen "Nebenjobs" aus? Packst Du das auch mit der Schule (nächstes heikles Thema.....). Sobald Deine "alten Herrschaften" merken, dass da die Leistung nicht mehr stimmt, kannst Du so ziemlich jede andere Freizeitbeschäftigung knicken...
Ich weiss von einem jungen Kerl, der in einem Angelgeschäft gefragt hat, ob sie ggf. eine Aushilfe brauchen (Regale einsortieren, Aufräumen, bei Sonderaktionen mit aufbauen, Getränke ausschenken etc.). Das hat sehr gut funktioniert - und Materialkunde war auch gleich weiter abgedeckt.


----------



## Purist (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Völlig richtig. Sein Kind jedoch nicht alleine über Nacht in der Wildnis übernachten zu lassen, scheint mir eher eine rationale Erfüllung der Fürsorgepflicht zu sein als eine "Überreglementierung".



Wir leben heute in einer Zeit, wo es völlig normal geworden ist, dass der kleine Bengel morgens von Mutti per SUV in die Grundschule gefahren wird, die 10 Gehminuten entfernt liegt. In England wurde jüngst festgestellt, dass dortige Kinder nicht mehr über das Grundstück hinaus aggieren können, während ihre eigenen Eltern noch drei Straßen weiter "spielen gingen". 

Wildnis? Wo soll die in Deutschland sein, wir haben hier eine Kulturlandschaft. Außerdem ist man mit 15 durchaus auch wildnistauglich, wenn man nicht zuvor vor der bösen Wildnis geschützt wurde. Dass man mit 15 noch wesentlich dümmere und gefährlichere Sachen machen kann, brauche ich dir auch nicht zu sagen. Dagegen ist Angeln harmlos und läuft in dem Alter noch ohne Koma ab.


----------



## Christian1987S (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

Ich hatte den Vorteil das mein Dad mich mit dem Angeln infiziert hat und bin seit meinem 9. Lebensjahr am Wasser sooft es Zeit und Wetter zulassenn
Taschengeld immer gespart oder mit meinem Dad zusammen einkaufen gewesen, da ist immer was für mich abgefallen ;-)


----------



## Allrounder27 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*



Purist schrieb:


> Wildnis? Wo soll die in Deutschland sein, wir haben hier eine Kulturlandschaft. Außerdem ist man mit 15 durchaus auch wildnistauglich, wenn man nicht zuvor vor der bösen Wildnis geschützt wurde. Dass man mit 15 noch wesentlich dümmere und gefährlichere Sachen machen kann, brauche ich dir auch nicht zu sagen. Dagegen ist Angeln harmlos und läuft in dem Alter noch ohne Koma ab.



Das ist der Punkt, welcher mir schon die ganze Zeit im Kopf rumgeistert.

Wenn in der Familie die einzigen Sorgen um ein paar Angeln drehen...na dann...die heutige Jugend scheint in ihrer Freizeit ja diverse andere Dinge zu machen...


----------



## schuessel (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*



Kristian98 schrieb:


> Doch neue Ruten zu holen darf ich ja nicht, weil ich keine Fische mit nachhause nehme.



Warum denn nicht, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Allrounder27 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

Nu bitte keine C&R Diskussion...oder das der TE den gefangenen Fisch in Euro umrechnen soll...


----------



## mathei (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*



schuessel schrieb:


> Warum denn nicht, wenn ich fragen darf?


 
as habe ich mich auch gefragt. bring doch einen fisch mit nach hause.


----------



## Kristian98 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

Wenn ich doch nur könnte #t

Hab bis jetzt mit meinen "Posen"ruten nur kleine Rotaugen/Brassen gefangen 40cm abwärts ... Ich kann aus meinen Ruten keine Grundruten machen, um ein fisch mit Maß mitzunehmen.

Ja es macht Spaß mit diesen Ruten zu fischen, ich bin nicht auf die Großen "scharf", doch nunja 30cm Fische sind für mich jedenfalls nicht verwertbar


----------



## lausi97 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*



derporto schrieb:


> auch mal Interessierten meine Rute in die Hand zu drücken.




Nana,das ist aber Ferkelwürdig:q.





@TE,in ruhe reden,Nachtangeln mit 15 ohne Vadder:no way.Was das Tackel angeht,auch wenn es dein eigenes Geld ist,setz dich nicht über das Verbot deiner Eltern hinweg,wird dann nur schlimmer.
Achso,wenn de denn dann iwann Verheiratet bis,wünscht du dir wieder 15 zusein|supergri


----------



## Stoney0066 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*



Kristian98 schrieb:


> Wenn ich doch nur könnte #t
> 
> Hab bis jetzt mit meinen "Posen"ruten nur kleine Rotaugen/Brassen gefangen 40cm abwärts ... Ich kann aus meinen Ruten keine Grundruten machen, um ein fisch mit Maß mitzunehmen.
> 
> Ja es macht Spaß mit diesen Ruten zu fischen, ich bin nicht auf die Großen "scharf", doch nunja 30cm Fische sind für mich jedenfalls nicht verwertbar



Dann fang mal ein paar kleine rotaugen und macht backfisch draus! So einfach und so lecker!

Ich will nix mehr zu "überredungskünsten" sagen, da ist schon alles vernünftige gesagt worden... Aber zum tackle... Mit 1 oder 2 vernünftigen "günstigen" feederruten kannst du so gut wie alle fische fangen und brauchst nicht gleich einen haufen geld auf einmal ausgeben! Das reicht dir ja vielleicht für den anfang und du musst nicht zu lange sparen...


----------



## Kristian98 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*



Stoney0066 schrieb:


> Dann fang mal ein paar kleine rotaugen und macht backfisch draus! So einfach und so lecker!
> 
> Ich will nix mehr zu "überredungskünsten" sagen, da ist schon alles vernünftige gesagt worden... Aber zum tackle... Mit 1 oder 2 vernünftigen "günstigen" feederruten kannst du so gut wie alle fische fangen und brauchst nicht gleich einen haufen geld auf einmal ausgeben! Das reicht dir ja vielleicht für den anfang und du musst nicht zu lange sparen...



Kannst du mir vielleicht auch da ein passendes Gerät zu zeigen ? :/ Ich weiß das nervt bisschen, aber vom ganzen Markengeschwafel wird man manchmal verrückt


----------



## Lui Nairolf (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*



Purist schrieb:


> Wir leben heute in einer Zeit, wo es völlig normal geworden ist, dass der kleine Bengel morgens von Mutti per SUV in die Grundschule gefahren wird, die 10 Gehminuten entfernt liegt. In England wurde jüngst festgestellt, dass dortige Kinder nicht mehr über das Grundstück hinaus aggieren können, während ihre eigenen Eltern noch drei Straßen weiter "spielen gingen".
> 
> Wildnis? Wo soll die in Deutschland sein, wir haben hier eine Kulturlandschaft. Außerdem ist man mit 15 durchaus auch wildnistauglich, wenn man nicht zuvor vor der bösen Wildnis geschützt wurde. Dass man mit 15 noch wesentlich dümmere und gefährlichere Sachen machen kann, brauche ich dir auch nicht zu sagen. Dagegen ist Angeln harmlos und läuft in dem Alter noch ohne Koma ab.



Das sprech ich dir gar nicht ab - und auch ich bin der Überzeugung, dass die Gefahren die von "außen" drohen, überschaubar gering sind.

Allerdings drohen ja bei einem Jugendlichen Gefahren "von innen" wenn man so will - Leichtsinn, etc., ... da würde ich mich schon einfach auf das Urteil der Eltern veralssen und nicht sofort Überbehütung vermuten.


----------



## kevinho (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

Ne alternative wäre vielleicht noch Zeitungaustragen =)


----------



## Matu1986 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, kommen deine Eltern aus Polen oder zumindest dein Vater. Nimm die Fische mit nach Hause du glaubst gar nicht was es alles für Gerichte gibt. Gerade in Polen oder Russland. Die Eltern meiner Freundin kommen aus Kasachstan und die Oma von ihr kann lecker Fisch. Es gibt Forellenteiche da gibts forellen die keine 30cm. Schaffen.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*



Kristian98 schrieb:


> Kannst du mir vielleicht auch da ein passendes Gerät zu zeigen ? :/ Ich weiß das nervt bisschen, aber vom ganzen Markengeschwafel wird man manchmal verrückt



Auf diese Frage wirst du bei 3 antwortenden Anglern vier verschiedene Meinungen hören ... 

Blende Marken- und Preisgedanken völlig aus und schau nur auf robustes Gerät. Ich mach einfach mal ein Beispiel:

http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...ruten/dam-onliner-tele-40-60-ruten/detail.jsf

http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...e-angebote/dam-quick-shadow-rollen/detail.jsf

Das ist nichts hochwertiges, aber sicher funktionell - und sicher Anfängertauglich. 

Aber wie gesagt: Von 3 Anglern werden in Kürze 4 verschiedene Alternativen genannt werden


----------



## Kristian98 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*



Matu1986 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, kommen deine Eltern aus Polen oder zumindest dein Vater. Nimm die Fische mit nach Hause du glaubst gar nicht was es alles für Gerichte gibt. Gerade in Polen oder Russland. Die Eltern meiner Freundin kommen aus Kasachstan und die Oma von ihr kann lecker Fisch. Es gibt Forellenteiche da gibts forellen die keine 30cm. Schaffen.



#6 Werde ich aufjedenfall mal ausprobieren

Und das mit dem Zeitungsaustragen natürlich auch  nur zu sher belsaten will ich mich dadurch nicht, schule geht ja bekanntlich vor #6


----------



## kati48268 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

Ich könnte auflisten, was ich so mit 15 gemacht habe. Das dürfte für Eltern äußerst motivierend sein den Sprössling alternativ doch nächtelang am Wasser hausen zu lassen. |rotwerden

Parallel zur Angelei steigende Schullleistungen (inkl. deutlich sichtbaren, also schön eifrig Hausaufgaben machen, Spülmaschine ausräumen, etc., wenn man gesehen wird) dürften aber ein sehr förderliches Argument sein.


----------



## schuessel (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

|good:
Ich glaub meine mutter wäre damals froh gewesen, wenn ich Nachts angeln gegangen wäre und nicht...aber lassen wir das........ klasse das mit dem gesehen werden. Wenns keiner sieht is es nicht passiert, das kenn ich^^




Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Nu bitte keine C&R Diskussion...oder das der TE den gefangenen Fisch in Euro umrechnen soll...



Darum gings mir nun wirklich nicht. Aber ein paar leckere Fische könten ja auch ein Argument für etwas mehr Unterstützung sein.

@Kristian98: Wenn Du n paar von den kleinen fängst gibt das auch ein Abendessen. Ansonsten kann ich Dir nur raten nichts zu überhasten. Wenn Du zuviel "Druck machst" kann das auch nach hinten losgehen. Nicht dass Du bald gar kein Taschengeld mehr bekommst, weil du Dir unerlaubterweise teures Zeug gekauft hast.
Kannst ja vieleicht auch einfach mal nen Fisch mit Heim nehmen und Dir kochen/braten/fritieren (vergiss aber ja nicht die Küche anschließend wieder sauber zu machen!!!) und dann sowas sagen wie: "Ich hätt Euch ja gern was mitgebracht, aber mit meinem alten Plunder wars schon schwer genug überhaupt was zu fangen." 
Naja im Endeffekt mußt du selber am besten wissen, wie Du mit Deinen Eltern am besten umgehst, Du kennst sie ja sicher besser als wir.
Ich wünsch Dir auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg bei Eltern und Fischen und egal wie die Sache ausgeht:
Noch n paarmal schlafen und Du bist volljährig. Glaub mir, die Zeit vergeht viel zu schnell.


----------



## derporto (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Nana,das ist aber Ferkelwürdig:q.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt! Aber erzähls keinem


----------



## CarpCrakc (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

Das mit dem Geld hab ich ganz gut umgangen ^^
Da mein Vater mit meiner Firma insolvent ging , und ich kein Taschengeld mehr erhalten hab , hab ich mir nen Zeitungsaustragejob geholt 

Hab seitdem genug Geld zum angeln und auch keine Probleme mit meinen Eltern, da bei uns genau geregelt ist , was ich zahlen muss und was sie übernehmen(Kleidung, Nahrung etc  ).
Außerdem geh ich , wenn ich genug Zeit und Lust hab , in den Ferien für 5-10 Tage arbeiten.

Meine Eltern lassen mich auch nur ungern Nachts allein.
Da mein Vater aber selbst angelte , lässt er mich zwar , aber nur , wenn ich noch jemand dabei hab.
Also : Immer zu zweit  Ist auch viel lustiger...

Das mit dem unter der Woche angeln gehen , kann ich selbst nicht verstehen.
Hab dazu mal meine Mutter gefrag , die es genauso wenig versteht , da sie froh ist , dass ich auch unter der Woche oft angeln bin , weil ich sonst nur am Pc oder der Xbox sitz ^^


----------



## Kristian98 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*



schuessel schrieb:


> Darum gings mir nun wirklich nicht. Aber ein paar leckere Fische könten ja auch ein Argument für etwas mehr Unterstützung sein.
> 
> @Kristian98: Wenn Du n paar von den kleinen fängst gibt das auch ein Abendessen. Ansonsten kann ich Dir nur raten nichts zu überhasten. Wenn Du zuviel "Druck machst" kann das auch nach hinten losgehen. Nicht dass Du bald gar kein Taschengeld mehr bekommst, weil du Dir unerlaubterweise teures Zeug gekauft hast.
> Kannst ja vieleicht auch einfach mal nen Fisch mit Heim nehmen und Dir kochen/braten/fritieren (vergiss aber ja nicht die Küche anschließend wieder sauber zu machen!!!) und dann sowas sagen wie: "Ich hätt Euch ja gern was mitgebracht, aber mit meinem alten Plunder wars schon schwer genug überhaupt was zu fangen."
> ...





Werd ich probieren, nur das richtige filitieren muss ich lernen #6, dann gibts mal abends lecker Fisch. Mit meinen Eltern werde ich noch reden, ich krieg sie noch weich :q


----------



## Esox60 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

Hallo Kristian.

Es ist immer schwierig in familiäre Situationen hinein zu reden.

Aber eines will ich Dir gern sagen.
Du hast mit Deiner Schreibweise, Deiner hier dargelegten Meinungen, und Deinem unbedingten Willen nach sinnvoller Freizeitgestaltung, bei mir den Eindruck erweckt, das Du für Dein Alter schon ziemlich weit bist, und durchaus altersentsprechend verantwortungsbewußt denkst.

Ich bin Jugendwart in unserem Verein, und hätte gern mehr Typen wie Dich in der Fischerjugend.

Mit 15 alleine Nachtangeln, naja, da hätte ich als Vater aber auch Bauchschmerzen.

Tritt Deinem Jugendwart in den Hintern. (Bitte nur symbolisch).
Er ist im Fischerverein für die Ausbildung, und die Nachwuchsförderung verantwortlich.
Wenn er nicht kann, rede mit anderen Mitgliedern ob sie Dich zum (Nacht) Fischen mitnehmen.

Wir veranstalten für unsere Jugend: Jugendfreunschaftsfischen,Ausbildungsfischen, Nachtangeln, und ein Zeltlager in den Ferien.
Wer dort regelmäßig teilnimmt,und in Theorie und Praxis gut ist und fängt, wird immer mit tollen Preisen belohnt, und muß sich um sein Tackle keine Sorgen machen.
Bei uns haben fast alle Jungfischer ihr Tackle bei solchen Veranstaltungen gewonnen.
Ihr Jungfischer seid die Zukunft des Vereins, und solltet deshalb auch entsprechend gefördert werden.
Dafür zahlst Du Beiträge!
Wenn Deine Eltern schon nicht sehen, das Deine Begeisterung gefördert gehört, dann geh den Weg über Deinen Verein.

LG Frank


We


----------



## Kristian98 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

Danke für den Beitrag Esox ... Es ist ja nicht so das meine familie mir das Hobby verbieten möchte, nur ist es so, dass sie mich sehr einschränken wollen. Hier um die Ecke wohnt unser 2ter Vorsitzender, vielleicht nimmt er mich ja mal mit ?! 

Wo ist denn dein/ihr Verein ? Wenn ich mal nett fragen darf


----------



## Eichelfritte (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

Auch wenn hier gleich ein Shitstorm losbrechen wird, aber wenn ich aus meiner Zeit als 15 Jähriger berichten darf: Tu was du willst und leb mit den Konsequenzen. Viele Eltern glauben, sie können ihre Kinder einsperren um ihren Willen durchzusetzen. Aber es gibt immer Wege rauszukommen 
Kein guter Tip, aber ich hab gut damit gelebt und bin auch kein Krimineller, sondern ein selbstständiger Erwachsener geworden.


----------



## Esox60 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*



Kristian98 schrieb:


> Danke für den Beitrag Esox ... Es ist ja nicht so das meine familie mir das Hobby verbieten möchte,...
> 
> Wo ist denn dein/ihr Verein ? Wenn ich mal nett fragen darf



Darfst Du.
aber 800 km sind leider zu viel, um bei uns mitzumachen.:q

LG Frank
I


----------



## Kristian98 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

Schade eigentlich  würde gerne bei einem Zeltlager mitmachen |kopfkrat


----------



## kappldav123 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

Ich bin auch so ca. mit 12 mit dem "Angelvirus" infiziert worden. Ich hatte das große Glück in einem Angelverein zu sein, in dem sich der Vorsitzende quasi persönlich um mich gekümmert hat, sprich in den Ferien fast jeden Abend mit mir zusammen angeln gegangen ist. Aber auch in der Schulzeit durfte ich abends losziehen, so lange die Leistungen in der Schule gestimmt haben. 

Nun bin ich selber Vater und ich muss sagen, alleine würde ich meinen Sohn mit 15 auch nicht über Nacht ans Gewässer lassen. Aber ich würde ihn natürlich liebend gern begleiten


----------



## Kristian98 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*



kappldav123 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch so ca. mit 12 mit dem "Angelvirus" infiziert worden. Ich hatte das große Glück in einem Angelverein zu sein, in dem sich der Vorsitzende quasi persönlich um mich gekümmert hat, sprich in den Ferien fast jeden Abend mit mir zusammen angeln gegangen ist. Aber auch in der Schulzeit durfte ich abends losziehen, so lange die Leistungen in der Schule gestimmt haben.
> 
> Nun bin ich selber Vater und ich muss sagen, alleine würde ich meinen Sohn mit 15 auch nicht über Nacht ans Gewässer lassen. Aber ich würde ihn natürlich liebend gern begleiten



Hät ich nur so einen Vater :m


----------



## Esox60 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*



Kristian98 schrieb:


> Hät ich nur so einen Vater :m



Du solltest Deinen Eltern nicht böse sein, viele Entscheidungen treffen sie sicherlich mehr aus Sorge, als aus bösen Willen.
Pack einen Grill , und für Papa zwei Bier ein, und geht mal zusammen los.
Ich durfte zwar mit 16 auch schon alleine gehen, das waren aber auch andere Zeiten.

LG Frank


----------



## Ercaneki (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

Den letzten beitrag würde ich vergessen....

Eltern wollen in der regel immer nur das beste für ihre kinder.
Du wirst einen weg finden (reden, reden) um deinen eltern zu zeigen das du es ernst meinst mit der angelei.

Ich habe noch eine gebrauchte ron thompson tyran telespin 2,10m (15-40)
rumstehen- (war meine erste rute)

Die würde ich dir gerne schenken- wenn deine eltern es erlauben, kannst
Du mir deine adresse per pn schicken.


----------



## Kristian98 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

dass es soo nette Leute hier im Anglerboard gibt. |kopfkrat

Hätte ich echt nicht gedacht. Echt Danke vielmals ... Hab dich mal Privat angeschrieben


----------



## Esox60 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*



ercaneki schrieb:


> ich habe noch eine gebrauchte ron thompson tyran telespin 2,10m (15-40)
> rumstehen- (war meine erste rute)
> 
> die würde ich dir gerne schenken- wenn deine eltern es erlauben, kannst
> du mir deine adresse per pn schicken.



#6#6#6

Da hast Du ja ein Problem, und brauchst eine Rolle dazu.

Wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe, liegt irgendwo noch ne Daiwa Regal z im Keller rum.
Ich schau morgen mal nach, und wenn sie noch läuft kannst Du sie haben.

LG Frank


----------



## Ercaneki (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*



Esox60 schrieb:


> #6#6#6



Nichts besonderes- vielleicht steht bei jemanden noch ne rolle rum, dann hat er schon ein set |wavey:


----------



## Esox60 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*



Esox60 schrieb:


> #6#6#6
> 
> Da hast Du ja ein Problem, und brauchst eine Rolle dazu.
> 
> ...



Ich habs deshalb nochmal nach unten gesetzt.


----------



## allrounder13 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

Habe ich das richtig verstanden? Du darfst dein eigenes taschengeld nicht für angelzeug ausgeben? krass......
Wenn es jedoch so ist dass deine eltern dir kein angelgerät kaufen möchten ist das irgendwie ihre entscheidung. Wünsch dir zum geburtstag/weihnachten geld, spare dein taschengeld und kauf dir deine sachen!
Und mit dem nachtangeln: such dir ein paar kumpels, wenn ihr dann noch einen umzäunten vereinssee habt sollte das kein problem sein.


----------



## Kristian98 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*



allrounder13 schrieb:


> Habe ich das richtig verstanden? Du darfst dein eigenes taschengeld nicht für angelzeug ausgeben? krass......
> Wenn es jedoch so ist dass deine eltern dir kein angelgerät kaufen möchten ist das irgendwie ihre entscheidung. Wünsch dir zum geburtstag/weihnachten geld, spare dein taschengeld und kauf dir deine sachen!
> Und mit dem nachtangeln: such dir ein paar kumpels, wenn ihr dann noch einen umzäunten vereinssee habt sollte das kein problem sein.



Nein, nein !

So ist das jetzt nicht gemeint.
Ich darf ja eigentlich Geld für Angelzeug ausgeben, nur versuchen mich immer einzuschränken, indem sie mir sagen, du darfst nur dann und dann raus und deine Angel darf nicht mehr kosten als ... und so weiter


----------



## Kristian98 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

Aber - Jetztmal ehrlich. Ihr seid so freundich. Ich fasse es grade noch nicht so richtig was hier passiert. #d Dass es solch nette Leute gibt die ausgerechnet MIR helfen wollen. Ich freu mich über jede Kleinigkeit, aber jetzt habe ich eine Combo zusammen, von Leuten, die ich nur über ein Thread kennengelernt habe. Super - #6 . Ich werde, sobald ich älter bin (und vielleicht mal Kinder habe) genauso handeln. Angler sind doch auch manchmal noch warmherzig. Das kommt hier jetzt alles sehr weich rüber, aber wirklich, ich danke euch #6


----------



## Ercaneki (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

:vik:





Esox60 schrieb:


> Ich habs deshalb nochmal nach unten gesetzt.



#6#6#6


----------



## Polarfuchs (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

...finds ja echt knorke wie hier einem Jungangler unter die Arme gegriffen wird!!!! #6#6
...wollte ich die edlen Spender nur mal wissen lassen!!

#r

Brauchste noch ne Ladung Schnur?? ...falls die Daiwa nicht bespult ist!? Würde ich noch springen lassen!!
...dann wärste ja im Zweifelsfall komplett!!


----------



## Kristian98 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

Ich glaub ich träume - |uhoh: 

ehrlich ich kann nicht mehr |stolz: #r


----------



## Esox60 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*



Polarfuchs schrieb:


> ...finds ja echt knorke wie hier einem Jungangler unter die Arme gegriffen wird!!!! #6#6
> ...wollte ich die edlen Spender nur mal wissen lassen!!
> 
> #r
> ...



Ja , die Schnur wird nichts mehr wert sein. Die mach ich runter.
Wenn Du 200m 0,25 Mono entbehren kannst, geflochtene ist für den Plasikbomber too mutch.
Dann wäre er komplett.

LG Frank


----------



## Polarfuchs (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

...kein Ding!


----------



## Ercaneki (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

Das sollten die firmen auch tun- nur so ne idee, merkt sich 
der jungangler und kauft sich auch später mal die "wertige" ware:m

Sinnvolle werbung:vik:


----------



## Andal (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

*Liebe Eltern, soll ich nun ein Angler werden, oder so ein Blödel, wie alle anderen in meiner Klasse?*


----------



## kappi1974 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

Seh gerade das Du aus Bremerhaven kommst. Wenn Du Lust hast komm mal rüber nach Nordenham.Nehm dich dann mit zum Nachtangeln.Hab auch noch Angelzeugs im Keller das Du dann mit nehmen kannst.


----------



## noob4ever (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

absolut geiler thread, wie man seine eltern rumbekommt, gesetzlich, sowie bestechung (räucherfisch) und vieles vieles mehr, einfach top wie alle mitfühlen |supergri


----------



## Polarfuchs (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

Na sooooooooooooo lang ist die Jugendzeit ja auch noch nicht her- da fühlt man halt mit!


----------



## Kristian98 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*



kappi1974 schrieb:


> Seh gerade das Du aus Bremerhaven kommst. Wenn Du Lust hast komm mal rüber nach Nordenham.Nehm dich dann mit zum Nachtangeln.Hab auch noch Angelzeugs im Keller das Du dann mit nehmen kannst.



Ufff tut mir leid bin grade total erschlagen ... Super gerne, als ich diesen thread geschrieben hab dachte ich mir : da bekommste mal paar Tipps und gut ist und jetzt super ! Ich meld mich morgen nochmal okay ? Auch Jungangler brauchen ihren schlaf


----------



## Polarfuchs (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

Schlaf gut...#h


----------



## Allrounder27 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

Saubere Aktion von den Spendern! #6


----------



## driegel7 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

Jet mal im ernst, lässt uns doch für den jungen ne kleine Spendenaktion aufrufen. Nen futterkorb oder kunstköder oder sonst was wird doch jeder übrig haben oder net? 

Wir Angler müssen doch zusammen halten!!!


----------



## Kristian98 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*



Polarfuchs schrieb:


> Schlaf gut...#h




Wünsch ich euch auch allen  |wavey:


----------



## noob4ever (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*



kappi1974 schrieb:


> Seh gerade das Du aus Bremerhaven kommst. Wenn Du Lust hast komm mal rüber nach Nordenham.Nehm dich dann mit zum Nachtangeln.Hab auch noch Angelzeugs im Keller das Du dann mit nehmen kannst.



Ich würde es komisch finden wenn ich meinem Kind (ob alleine oder mit Freunden) Nachtangeln nicht erlaube, aber mein Kind einem Fremden überlasse, den es gerade im Internet kennengelernt hat und es sogar mit Ausrüstung lockt. Soll jetzt nichts böses sein, es klingt für mich nur nicht nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Polarfuchs (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

Läuft doch quasi schon!#h
...schließ Dich einfach an!! Der wird sich freuen...:z


----------



## Polarfuchs (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

Vielleicht wenn kappi ihn persönlich bei den Eltern einsammelt und und kurz vorspricht?!?!? Kristian bekommt ja demnächst erst mal Päckchen aus allen Ecken Deutschlands und dann sehen die Eltern ja schon im Vorfeld was für ein solidarisches Völkchen wir Angler sind...
Ich würde sagen ein Versuch kann nicht schaden!


----------



## mathei (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*



kappi1974 schrieb:


> Seh gerade das Du aus Bremerhaven kommst. Wenn Du Lust hast komm mal rüber nach Nordenham.Nehm dich dann mit zum Nachtangeln.Hab auch noch Angelzeugs im Keller das Du dann mit nehmen kannst.


 nicht verkehrt verstehen, aber das geht ja wohl überhaupt nicht. wenn bei mir vor der tür ein fremder mann steht und will meinen sprutz zum nachtangeln abholen. dann gibt es was mit dem stock.


----------



## Jose (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

verstehe das schon richtig - aber wie wärs dann erstmal mit nachfragen statt mit "knüppel aus dem sack"?

zudem wird der TE, so verständig wie er hier geschrieben hat, wohl seinen eltern das hier auch zeigen - und die werden das ding schon schaukeln.

bloß keine panik verbreiten...



mathei2005 schrieb:


> nicht verkehrt verstehen, aber das geht ja wohl überhaupt nicht. wenn bei mir vor der tür ein fremder mann steht und will meinen sprutz zum nachtangeln abholen. dann gibt es was mit dem stock.


----------



## Ercaneki (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*



Polarfuchs schrieb:


> Vielleicht wenn kappi ihn persönlich bei den Eltern einsammelt und und kurz vorspricht?!?!? Kristian bekommt ja demnächst erst mal Päckchen aus allen Ecken Deutschlands und dann sehen die Eltern ja schon im Vorfeld was für ein solidarisches Völkchen wir Angler sind...
> Ich würde sagen ein Versuch kann nicht schaden!



Hast wien vergessen- in österreich:q


----------



## Ercaneki (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

Die bedenken sind berechtigt-

Aber irgendeinen ansatz/zugang muß man auch für die kids schaffen.
Mein vater hat mir so ziemlich gar kein hobby gefördert, war froh über die engel die sich seiner zeit meiner angenommen haben

Aber auch risiken anzusprechen ist nicht falsch...


----------



## wusel345 (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*



Jose schrieb:


> verstehe das schon richtig - aber wie wärs dann erstmal mit nachfragen statt mit "knüppel aus dem sack"?
> 
> zudem wird der TE, so verständig wie er hier geschrieben hat, wohl seinen eltern das hier auch zeigen - und die werden das ding schon schaukeln.
> 
> bloß keine panik verbreiten...



Moin,

ich sehe das genauso wie Jose. Da es von Bremerhaven nach Nordenham nur ca. 34 km sind könnte man den Kollegen aus Nordenham mal zu einem Plausch einladen, bevor es ans Wasser geht. So könnte man etwas über ihn erfahren. Ferner könnte der Vater von Kristian seinen Sohn persönlich zum Angelplatz bringen und event. zu späterer Stunde noch mal hinfahren um zu schauen, ob alles ok ist. Oder Handykontakt alle 2 - 3 Stunden und und und ... Ich als der "unbekannte Angler" würde es verstehen! Gibt viele Möglichkeiten, um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein. Wäre ich der Kollege, der den Kristian mitnehmen würde, so hätte ich nichts dagegen, wenn sich die Eltern des Jungen meinen Perso zeigen lassen, sich die Daten aufschreiben sowie auch meine Autonummer notieren. Sollte alles gut ausgehen, wovon auszugehen ist, entwickelt sich vielleicht eine Angel-Freundschaft fürs Leben daraus. 

Da der Kontakt im Anglerboard zustande gekommen ist würde es einige  viele Zeugen geben die bestätigen könnten, dass der X den Y zum Treffen  eingeladen hat, sollte etwas passieren. 

Das Vorsicht angebracht ist, ist logisch. Aber man sollte auch vertrauen können.


----------



## Kristian98 (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

Nene das gleiche hatten wir schon einmal. Im Bereich der schulischen Leistung wollte mir ein fremder Herr helfen. War ein Schülerprojekt und er wollte als Juror dieses mit mir überarbeiten . .. Klar meine eOrden hatten sichssorgen gemacht, aber er kam persönlich vorbei wir stellten uns gegenseitig vor und dann habe ich sogar mehrere Nächte im Gästezimmer bei ihm geschlafen ... Immer mit der Bedingungen, dass ich meinen Eltern berichtete, das alles ok sei


Also verstehe ich eure Bedenken , aber meine Eltern sind auch nurMenschen keine Rabeneltern


----------



## Honeyball (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> nicht verkehrt verstehen, aber das geht ja wohl überhaupt nicht. wenn bei mir vor der tür ein fremder mann steht und will meinen sprutz zum nachtangeln abholen. dann gibt es was mit dem stock.



Kann ich als Vater zweier Töchter (15 u. 18) sehr gut nachvollziehen:m
Aber das wird jeder vernünftige Angler auch von sich aus verstehen und da vorher mit den Eltern vernünftig reden. Denn es ist ja wohl klar, dass Eltern sich da als erstes Mal Gedanken machen.

Vor allem, wenn sie vorher noch diesen Thread lesen und dann auf diese Aussage stoßen:



derporto schrieb:


> Mich persönlich hat dies nie davon abgehalten, auch mal Interessierten meine Rute in die Hand zu drücken.


----------



## Ostseeschwabe (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

Erstaunlich, dass es Jugendliche gibt, die mehr Probleme damit haben in die Natur zu kommen, als vor ihren Computern dahin zu siechen. #c

Allerdings finde ich es von deinen Eltern schon gut und richtig, dass sie dir, wenn wohl auch unwissentlich einen Riegel vor das gesamte Spektrum der Angelangebote schieben....was man da an geld raushauen kann ;-), bzw, dass sie klare Grenzen setzten, was das Nachtangeln alleine oder mit Fremden betrifft. 

Warum nimmst du denn nicht einfach mal ein paar gefangene Fische mit nach hause? Gerade sämtliche Räuber (dafür brauchts auch nicht den Wobbler für 15€, der Gummifisch für 1,50€ mit Bleikopf reicht da schon aus) die du hier im Norden intensiv befischen kannst schmecken doch vorzüglich und die Weißfische kann man wunderbar einlegen oder zu Frikadellen verarbeiten.
Wenn du das nächste mal Angeln gehst  nimm eine Mahlzeit für deine Familie mit und koche gemeinsam mit deinen Eltern. Das wird sie sicherlich ein bischen milder stimmen. Und sie werden sehen wie deine Brust anschwellt, wenn der Fisch, den du nach hause bringst allen schmeckt. Zumal du dann ja auch noch dank deines Hobbies Zeit mit ihnen verbringst - für welche Eltern eines Teenagers ist das denn nicht ein Grund etwas zu fördern? Und das (die "Nacharbeit") gehört ja irgendwie auch mit zum Hobby, das wir alle so lieben.
Nur nimm die Fische vielleicht schon vorher aus, damit deine Mutter keine Panikattacke bekommt, wenn die Innereien in ihrer Küche liegen .
Für einfache und preiswerte Fischrezepte, die in jedem Fall gelingen und wirklich gut schmecken schreib mich gerne an - natürlich auch für extravagantere, aber für den Anfang ist einfach ja oft am besten.

Denen, die noch was zuhause rumliegen haben, was sie dir schicken kann man wirklich nur Respekt zollen! Sehr schön, dass so noch Jungangler unterstützt werden. #6


----------



## wusel345 (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

Honey,

da ich dich mal am Kanal persönlich kennen gelernt habe kann ich mir richtig vorstellen, wie du mit einem breiten Grinsen im Gesicht vor deinem Compi sitzt und auf den *taaaaaaatüüüütaaaaaataaaaaaaaa *Knopf drückst :q

Aber zum Thema:
Ich habe auch zwei Kinder m und w und kann daher auch die Ängste der Eltern verstehen. Deswegen habe ich mir immer die Eltern der Freunde angeschaut, bei denen eine Fete stattfinden sollte und mich kurz mit ihnen unterhalten. Nun sind meine Kids erwachsen und nie ist etwas passiert. Da ich ihnen viele Freiheiten gelassen habe sind sie zu verantwortungsvollen Menschen geworden, die wissen, was sie wollen.


----------



## hanzz (1. Februar 2013)

Coole Aktion Leute !


Also ich kann, was die Schule betrifft, deine Eltern absolut verstehen.
Das Problem vieler Eltern ist, dass Sie ihren Kindern nicht beibringen können, dass man in der Schule wirklich fürs Leben lernt.
Wenn man seinen Kindern diesen Satz einfach so hinknallt, bringts aber nix.
Der Filius denkt sich: Was soll ich denn bloß mit dem Satz des Pythagoras ?

Was die Eltern damit sagen wollen, dass dir mit nem guten Schulabschluss alle Türen offen stehen und man sicher mehr Interessen entwickelt, was die Berufswahl betrifft.

Viele Eltern versuchen auch ganz sicher über Verbote was zu vermitteln so a la verbiete ich meinem Kind sein Taschengeld aufn Kopp zu hauen, lernt es mit Geld umzugehen.
Ich kenne son Knaben, der nicht viel durfte und dessen wirkliche Interessen nicht unbedingt gefördert wurden. Was letztendlich passiert ist. Er hat sich über jegliche Verbote hinweg gesetzt. Viel ist passiert und er sitzt wahrscheinlich bis er 20 ist im Knast. Und das mit 15.
Das ist echt traurig.


Ich denke, wenn du deinen Eltern zeigst, dass die Schule nicht leidet und du es mit nem Nebenjob ernst meinst, werden deine Eltern merken, dass es bei Dir angekommen ist, was Sie dir versucht haben zu vermitteln.

Und auch ihre Brust wird stolz und Sie werden dir ganz sicher mehr Freiraum lassen und merken, dass du Verantwortung übernehmen kannst und ein Sohn bist, der weiß, was er will.


----------



## Kristian98 (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

#6 Danke !

Meine Eltern kennen mich aber leider von einer anderen Seite 

Sie wissen dass ich mich manchmal übernehme :

Tennis spielen, Fussball spielen, Angeln, Schule, Eine Jugendgruppe leite ich, Werde Schiedsrichter, habe Brieftauben zu versorgen ... In Zukunft muss ich abstriche machen, aber fürs angeln gerne


----------



## Lui Nairolf (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*



Kristian98 schrieb:


> Sie wissen dass ich mich manchmal übernehme :


 
Siehste - Selbsterkenntnis ist der erste Weg zur Besserung. 
Je mehr man sich verzettelt, desto weniger kann man einzelne Sachen gut machen ... und Eltern wissen es halt manchmal doch am besten


----------



## Kristian98 (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Siehste - Selbsterkenntnis ist der erste Weg zur Besserung.
> Je mehr man sich verzettelt, desto weniger kann man einzelne Sachen gut machen ... und Eltern wissen es halt manchmal doch am besten



|good:  Manchmal wissen Eltern doch vieles besser als man selbst, auch wenn es einem nicht immer passt  aber nunja, durch vernünftige Diskussion wird man sich wohl einig


----------



## derporto (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Kann ich als Vater zweier Töchter (15 u. 18) sehr gut nachvollziehen:m
> Aber das wird jeder vernünftige Angler auch von sich aus verstehen und da vorher mit den Eltern vernünftig reden. Denn es ist ja wohl klar, dass Eltern sich da als erstes Mal Gedanken machen.
> 
> Vor allem, wenn sie vorher noch diesen Thread lesen und dann auf diese Aussage stoßen:



Und jetzt hats mich doch erwischt! Du hast deine Augen aber auch überall 


Unabhängig davon finde ich es bemerkenswert, in welche Richtung sich der Thread entwickelt hat. Soviel Solidarität sieht man selbst unterm angelnden Volk selten! Meinen Respekt hat das Ganze!


----------



## Esox60 (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*



Kristian98 schrieb:


> #6 Danke !
> 
> Meine Eltern kennen mich aber leider von einer anderen Seite
> 
> ...



Hallo Kristian.
Da hast Du Dir ja ne Menge Sachen aufgehalst.

Wichtig ist die Schule, und bei allen anderen Sachen wird es die Zeit bringen, was Dir dauerhaft am meisten Spass macht.
Irgendwann kommen auch die Mädchen ins Spiel, dann ändert sich noch so einiges.:l

Kleiner Tipp: Lass die Brieftauben weg, die schmecken nicht!
Geh lieber weiter angeln.

Und jetzt zur Rolle.
Es ist eine Daiwa Regal S 2550 B.
Ich werde sie heute nochmal fetten und putzen, dann schnurrt sie wieder wie ein Kätzchen.
Die Schnur mach ich runter , die ist uralt, aber der Kollege *Polarfuchs* sponsert Dir ne neue.
Ich denke auf die Rute vom Wiener( Name vergessen) passt sie ganz gut , fürs Spinnfischen auf Barsch und Zander.

Frage Deine Ellis erst,ob Du Deine Adresse rausgeben darfst, und schicke sie mir bitte per PN.
Das Päckchen schick ich dann morgen raus, wenn ich auf dem Weg zum Tackledealer bin - Neue Rolle kaufen. :q:q:q

LG Frank


----------



## Kristian98 (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

Jop, geht alles klar  meine Eltern waren erstaunt drüber wie nett so manch Angler ist. Wir haben uns zusammen die Pro-Argumente durchgehen lassen, und bei der Adresse scheint alles okay zu sein, sonst würde sie mir das sagen  ich schick sie dir gleich per pn


----------



## madpraesi (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

Hallo,
ich habe auch noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten usw.....
send mir mal die Adresse dann schick ich dir etwas.
Mein 12jähriger Sohn legt auch noch etwas von seinen Sachen dazu.
Mfg. Christian  :vik: #6


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Kann ich als Vater zweier Töchter (15 u. 18) sehr gut nachvollziehen:m
> Aber das wird jeder vernünftige Angler auch von sich aus verstehen und da vorher mit den Eltern vernünftig reden. Denn es ist ja wohl klar, dass Eltern sich da als erstes Mal Gedanken machen.



Kann ich deine Töchter mal zum Nachtangeln abholen?:q


----------



## Michael_05er (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*



Kristian98 schrieb:


> ... Werde Schiedsrichter... In Zukunft muss ich abstriche machen, aber fürs angeln gerne


Da sollte sich so mancher Bundesliga-Schiri ein Beispiel nehmen und häufiger angeln...

Im Ernst: Wenn Du die Rolle und die Rute zum Spinnfischen nehmen willst und noch ein paar gebrauchte, aber funktionstüchtige Kunstköder (Wobbler, Blinker etc.) brauchst, schick mir ne PN, ich hab da noch was übrig. Dann sollte das mit ein paar Barschen oder einem Zander ja mal hinhauen, und die kann man echt prima essen!
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Kristian98 (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

#q ich hätte nie im Leben solch eine nette Community erwartet #t ich werde mich aufjedenfall irgenwie revanchieren #6


----------



## Esox60 (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*



Kristian98 schrieb:


> #q ich hätte nie im Leben solch eine nette Community erwartet #t ich werde mich aufjedenfall irgenwie revanchieren #6




Wenn Du mal dein eigenes Geld verdienst, gibst Du einen aus..#g   

Im Ernst: fang einen schönen Zander, und dann gibts Zander mit Petersiliensoße, Kartoffeln und Rotkohl.
Bessere Argumente kannst Du Deinen Eltern nicht liefern.

LG Frank


----------



## hanzz (1. Februar 2013)

Kristian98 schrieb:
			
		

> #q ich hätte nie im Leben solch eine nette Community erwartet #t ich werde mich aufjedenfall irgenwie revanchieren #6



Ich würde mich über ein tolles fangbild von dir freuen.


----------



## ayron (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

Das ist der Vorteil bei den ganzen (Angel-)Verrückten hier

Keiner wäre Fähig ohne das Anglen auszukommen und jeder hat immer was über, was brauchbar, aber nicht lohnend verkaufbar ist.|rolleyes

Viel Glück#h


----------



## javiko (1. Februar 2013)

Ich hätte da auch noch eine Ron Thompson Arezzo 300 rumstehen wenn du magst und mir noch jemand sagen kann wie man die am besten verschickt.....dann Brauch ich nur noch deine Adresse  

Mit Galaxy Note online unterwegs


----------



## Esox60 (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

DPD nimmt 7,20€ dafür. 
Pass auf das der Karton eckig ist. Für Rohre und rundgepackte Sachen wollen die meisten Packetdienste einen Zuschlag.

Kannst auch mal bei Illox schauen,ist meist auch günstig.

LG Fank.


----------



## Moringotho (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

sers,

wollte mich hier mal zu wort melden und evt etwas zur unterstützung beitragen.
dazu mal einen beitrag reinkopiert, da ich evt nicht alles mitbekommen hab was du schon bekommst/bekommen hast.




driegel7 schrieb:


> Jet mal im ernst, lässt uns doch für den jungen ne kleine Spendenaktion aufrufen. Nen futterkorb oder kunstköder oder sonst was wird doch jeder übrig haben oder net?
> 
> Wir Angler müssen doch zusammen halten!!!


 
bei dem hier angesprochenem futterkorb frag ich mich jetzt hast du schon eine rute mit der man bisschen feedern kann?

ndt Holger aka Mori


----------



## javiko (1. Februar 2013)

Dann werde ich schonmal einen geeigneten Karton suchen und mit Erhalt der Adresse Anfang nächster Woche absenden vielleicht verirrt sich ja noch der eine oder andere Kunstköder ins Paket  

Mit Galaxy Note online unterwegs


----------



## Kristian98 (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*



Moringotho schrieb:


> sers,
> 
> wollte mich hier mal zu wort melden und evt etwas zur unterstützung beitragen.
> dazu mal einen beitrag reinkopiert, da ich evt nicht alles mitbekommen hab was du schon bekommst/bekommen hast.
> ...



Genaugenommen habe ich 2 Lidlsets, die sich um 90% bei jedem kleinstem Rotaugen verbiegen, mehr nicht. Die eine Rute hat 2 Ringe kaputt ... Mir ist leider (nicht viel) geblieben. Deswegen freue ich mich über euere Unterstützung ...


Ich werde mich per PN mit euch in Verbindung setzten, allen anderen, die auch was Spenden würde, fordere ich auf, diese an andere Jungangler zu spenden, ich will euch ja nicht alle "abziehen" #q . Ich nehme gerne Geschenke an, auch deins Holger, aber an alle andere, ich würde gerne noch mehr annehmen, aber ich glaube ich hab jetzt genug Unterstützung bekommen, deswegen wie gesagt freue ich mich über jede noch so kleine Spende, aber irgenwann reichts #6 . 


Super Solidarität hier im Anglerboard echt #6 . Mir fehlen die Worte, und für alle, die so großzügig gespendet haben, wünsche ich alles alles Gute. Ich werde mit dem Zeug sehr behutsam, und mit Stolza angeln gehen dürfen.


----------



## Moringotho (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

sers,

ich werd dann mal im keller verschwinden und was einpacken.
hab da eine browning ambition feeder rumstehn die ich nicht brauche. 
bin mit dem feedern nie so richtig warm geworden (is mir zu stressig  ).
ist jetzt nicht so die "hightech" rute, aber sicher wird sie dir zum einstieg gute dienste leisten.

ndt Holger aka Mori

ps axo, net wundern das sie ausschaut wie neu, hatte sie nur 3x mit am wasser.


----------



## Kristian98 (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*



Moringotho schrieb:


> sers,
> 
> ich werd dann mal im keller verschwinden und was einpacken.
> hab da eine browning ambition feeder rumstehn die ich nicht brauche.
> ...



#6#6#6

Dankeschöön hab mich PN nochmal bedankt und alles weiter geschrieben


----------



## Matu1986 (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

Mit ner Feederrute kann er praktisch auf alles angeln was in Deutschland rumschwimmt...
Ich bin echt beeindruckt, er wollte Tips und Argumente um zu angeln und bekommt ne halbe Ausrüstung. Ich habe nur 2Daumen aber die sind beide hoch. Quasi Doppeldaumen


----------



## Kristian98 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

Ich frag mal hier, weil es zum Thema irgendwie dazugehört. Ich habe von meinem Onkel, der auch Angler ist, nach dieser Aktion eine Berkley Fireliner bekommen  nur höre ich nur schlechtes über diese schnur  kann ich diese denn zum angeln verwenden ?

Ist eine geflochtene |wavey:


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

Verwenden kann man die schon...habe auch noch ne Fireline auf einer Rolle (war da schon drauf) Kaufen würde ich die aber nicht, da finde ich PowerPro um einiges besser.


----------



## Michael_05er (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

Fireline ist meiner Meinung nach eine weit verbreitete Schnur, die zwar nicht das Non-Plus-Ultra ist, aber durchaus tauglich. Ich habe sie auch auf einigen Rollen in verschiedenen Stärken und bin bisher damit zufrieden. Es gibt sicher hochwertigere Geflechtschnüre, aber die sind dann auch gleich ziemlich teuer. Welche Tragkraft hat die Schnur denn?
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Kristian98 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

genau dort wo die Tragkraft steht war ein preisschild #q

vielleicht helfen euch ja die Info´s die dort neben stehen #c

ist eine 0,32 mm (oder soll jedenfalls eine sein)

Drunter steht noch 

EFL12032-42
Smoke


----------



## CarpCrakc (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

Mit der 0,32 Fireline könntest du Wallerspinnfischen ^^


----------



## Kristian98 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

Hab bisschen gegoogelt, sollen 23,5 kg sein (?)


----------



## Kristian98 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

Schade :/ haha dachte sie könnte mir nützlich sein


----------



## Michael_05er (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

Naja, man muss nicht immer alles optimieren und super-dünne Schnüre nehmen. Und bei Hängern hab ich ganz gerne etwas Kraftreserve in der Schnur. 0,32er ist allerdings schon ganz schön heftig, zum Zander- oder Barschangeln würde ich das wirklich nicht nehmen... Höchstens wenns mal auf richtig dicke Hechte gehen soll. Aber die Schnur wird ja nicht schlecht, also heb sie mal auf.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Kristian98 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

Werde ich auf alle fälle machen #6 nur leider hab ich eine großspule bekommen #q egal irgendwann werd ich die schon gebrauchen


----------



## zandernase (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*



Kristian98 schrieb:


> von meinem Onkel, der auch Angler ist,  |wavey:



und warum ist es dann so ein Problem mal nachts Angeln zu gehn?
Wenn der Dir ne Großspule Schnur schenk kann das Verhältnis zu ihm ja gar nicht so schlecht sein... hau den doch mal an. da sollten Deine Eltern dann ja wohl auch nix dagegen haben...

Vielleicht kann dann ja auch Dein Bruder, für den Du in nem andern Thread Karpfenruten, als Geburtstagsgeschenk suchst mit.

Gruß ZN

p.s. hab grade gesehn den haste ja gelöscht.. uuuups...


p.s. habs grad gesehen, der ist ja weg... uuuups, sowas aber auch

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3788174

" Geburtstagsgeschenk  
Kann weg 
Geändert von Kristian98 (01.02.2013 um 11:31 Uhr)"


----------



## Kristian98 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

Ja konnte weg  mein bruder intressiert sich mehr für andere Dinge #d Dann bleibt die Schnur wohl für mich  Mal gucken wie ich sie wann verwende #h


----------



## javiko (5. Februar 2013)

So Paket ist unterwegs. Habe mit GLS versendet. Laut Aussage im Paketshop sollte es morgen oder spätestens übermorgen da sein. Versand aus Winsen Luhe. Kannst ja Bescheid geben wenn es da ist.
Gruß Sven

Mit Galaxy Note online unterwegs


----------



## Kristian98 (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

Ich gebe hier im Forum sofort bescheid sobald sich irgendein Päckchen zu mir verirren sollte |supergri Danke nochmal |wavey:


----------



## Cottons Papagei (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

Tolles Thema hier!
Schön wie sich das Ganze hier entwickelt hat.
Ich denke der Kristian geht die Sache schon richtig an. Klar muss man manchmal mit dem Kopf durch die Wand. Nur so sammelt man seine eigenen Erfahrungen aber meisten bringt einem das mehr Ärger als Nutzen ein. Die Sache mit den Eltern zu kommunizieren ist der erste Schritt in die richtige Richtung!
Daumen hoch für die Hilfsbereitschaft hier! :m

Soll man ja nicht glauben was die Angler doch für ein altruistisches Völkchen sein können 
:l

Gruß vom Papagei!


----------



## Kristian98 (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*



Cottons Papagei schrieb:


> Tolles Thema hier!
> Schön wie sich das Ganze hier entwickelt hat.
> Ich denke der Kristian geht die Sache schon richtig an. Klar muss man manchmal mit dem Kopf durch die Wand. Nur so sammelt man seine eigenen Erfahrungen aber meisten bringt einem das mehr Ärger als Nutzen ein. Die Sache mit den Eltern zu kommunizieren ist der erste Schritt in die richtige Richtung!
> Daumen hoch für die Hilfsbereitschaft hier! :m
> ...



|good: #6 :q


----------



## CarpCrakc (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

Darf man fragen , was dir bis jetzt alles schon geschickt oder in Aussicht gestellt wurde ?

Tolle Sache 
Da werden sich deinen Eltern bestimmt nicht beschweren und , falls ihre Denkweise über das Angel oder Angler nicht die beste war, dann doch über die ein oder anderen guten Taten der Angler erinnern


----------



## Esox60 (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

Ach ja, meines ist auch seit gestern unterwegs.

LG Frank


----------



## kappi1974 (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

Und meine Einladung zum Nachtangeln steht.Hab die Angelsachen die Du mitnehmen kannst schon aussortiert.


----------



## Kristian98 (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

#6 #6

hoffe das ich durch diese Aktion hier nicht allzu viele Umstände gemacht habe #q

Gruß Kristian #h


----------



## Kristian98 (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*



CarpCrakc schrieb:


> Darf man fragen , was dir bis jetzt alles schon geschickt oder in Aussicht gestellt wurde ?
> 
> Tolle Sache
> Da werden sich deinen Eltern bestimmt nicht beschweren und , falls ihre Denkweise über das Angel oder Angler nicht die beste war, dann doch über die ein oder anderen guten Taten der Angler erinnern




Heute sind 2 Päkchen angekommen 

Das von Esox60 mit der Daiwa-Rolle :m und das von javiko mit der Ron Thompson Arezzo 300. :m

Danke euch ! Bilder werden aufjedenfall folgen


----------



## Matu1986 (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

Kein Verlass mehr auf die Jugend...#q Wir warten auf Bilder,;+ so ne Fotostory mit öffnen jedes Klebestreifens. Oder direkt ein Video. Mit Angeln in Aktion.#:


----------



## Kristian98 (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

Wie gesagt Bilder werden von Dicken Fischen und von den Sachen die angekommen sind folgen. Um auch jeden neugierigen stillen Leser informieren zu können wie die geschichte ausgeht  Ein video an sich mach ich nicht :c Hab mich aber wie sonst was gefreut als ich das erste paket vor meiner haustüre stand


----------



## javiko (6. Februar 2013)

Das ist schön das es so schnell ging und viel Spaß mit der Rute und den Ködern. Was haben deine Eltern dazu gesagt. Ich mein 2 Pakete an einem Tag hat man auch nicht immer.....ich zimindestens nicht  

Mit Galaxy Note online unterwegs


----------



## Kristian98 (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

Bis jetzt ist die Aufruhr noch nicht allzu groß. Meine Mutter intressiert sich daa noch nicht soo für. Aber ich bin mal gespannt was sie sagt, wenn noch mehrere Packete kommen. Mein Vater hingegen hat sich für mich gefreut


----------



## javiko (6. Februar 2013)

Dann sind wir ja Schonmal ein Stück weiter mit der Überzeugungsarbeit  

Mit Galaxy Note online unterwegs


----------



## Esox60 (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*



Kristian98 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt Bilder werden von Dicken Fischen und von den Sachen die angekommen sind folgen. Um auch jeden neugierigen stillen Leser informieren zu können wie die geschichte ausgeht  Ein video an sich mach ich nicht :c Hab mich aber wie sonst was gefreut als ich das erste paket vor meiner haustüre stand



Alles klar Kristian, so soll es sein.

Momentan ists ja mit dem Wetter noch nicht so dolle, aber ich wünsche Dir trotzdem schon mal viel Spass damit, und fang was schönes.

LG Frank


----------



## Kristian98 (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

Aufjeden  Nur ist leider Schonzeit bis zum 1.05 #q


----------



## Kristian98 (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

Bis dahin werde ich mit meiner Feederrute draußen sitzen #6


----------



## GeorgeB (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

Hallo Kristian, 

ich musste richtig lachen. Aber nun zur Lösung des Problems. So etwas geht man mit strategischer Kriegsführung an. Kennst du diesen Brief?



> "Liebe Mami,
> Es tut mir sehr leid, dir sagen zu müssen, daß ich mit  meinem neuen Freund von zuhause weggegangen bin. Ich habe in ihm die  wahre Liebe gefunden, du solltest ihn sehen, er ist ja soooooo süß mit  seinen vielen Tattoos und den Piercings und vor allem seinem Megateil  von Motorrad! Aber das ist noch nicht alles, Mami, ich bin endlich  schwanger, und Abdul sagt, wir werden ein schönes Leben haben in seinem  Wohnwagen mitten im Wald! Er will noch viele Kinder mit mir, und das ist  auch mein Traum. Und da ich draufgekommen bin, daß Marihuana eigentlich  guttut, werden wir das Gras auch für unsere Freunde anbauen, wenn denen  einmal das Koks oder Heroin ausgeht, damit sie nicht so sehr leiden  müssen. In der Zwischenzeit hoffe ich, daß die Wissenschaft endlich ein  Mittel gegen Aids findet, damit es Abdul bald besser geht, er verdient  es sich wirklich! Du brauchst keine Angst zu haben, Mami, ich bin schon  13 und kann ganz gut auf mich selber aufpassen! Ich hoffe ich kann dich  bald besuchen kommen, damit du deine Enkel kennenlernst!
> Deine geliebte Tochter
> PS:  Alles Blödsinn, Mami, ich bin bei den Nachbarn! Wollt dir nur sagen,  daß es schlimmere Dinge im Leben gibt als das Zeugnis, das aufm  Nachtkästchen liegt! Hab dich lieb!"



Die Story formulierst du um. Aus Abdul machst du die 30-Jährige Svetlana aus Minsk, die du geschwängert hast, und die gut für euch sorgen kann, weil sie in eurem Wohnwagen immer viel Besuch von großzügigen Herren bekommt. Am Schluss dann der Hinweis, dass es für Eltern größere Sorgen gibt, als einen angelnden Sohn.

Viel Erfolg! :m


----------



## Matu1986 (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

George B ich schrei mich weg genial.


----------



## Allrounder27 (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

Ohne Schei$$, aber sowas in der Art geisterte mir schon von Anfang an im Kopf herum, als ich die Sorgen bzgl. eines angelnden Kindes gelesen habe.

Manchmal brauchen Eltern einfach Schockmomente!


----------



## Kristian98 (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ohne Schei$$, aber sowas in der Art geisterte mir schon von Anfang an im Kopf herum, als ich die Sorgen bzgl. eines angelnden Kindes gelesen habe.
> 
> Manchmal brauchen Eltern einfach Schockmomente!



Gute Idee eigentlich :m weil verdient haben sie´s alle male ... ein Angler muss man Angler sein lassen  Ich stell hier gleich mal die Bilder rein


----------



## lausi97 (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

Weihnachten,Ostern,Geburtstag und Pfingsten an einem Tag(Woche) geht doch,wie du siehst|supergri.Viel Spaß mit den Sachen und allseits Digge Fische und Petri Heil.


----------



## javiko (9. Februar 2013)

Wir wollen die Bilder sehen, wir wollen die Bilder sehen....  

Mit Galaxy Note online unterwegs


----------



## Polarfuchs (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

Paket ist raus...#h


----------



## Michael_05er (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

Mein Päckchen ist auch unterwegs...


----------



## weserwaller (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

Na dann mag ich mal mithelfen habe die Tage auch was aussortiert, Adresse wo das Paket hin soll bitte per PN an mich ......


----------



## Kristian98 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

Tut mir leid - Bin in letzer Zeit in so einem Stress wegen Schule, dass ich nochnicht einmal die Bilder gezeigt habe. Ich werde die Bilder heute reinstellen.


----------



## CarpCrakc (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

So stressig kanns garnicht sein  Schulaufgaben sind alle gschrieben ^^
Ich hab ja Ferien 
Freu mich , zu sehen , wie hilfsbereit so mancher hier is :m


----------



## madpraesi (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

Hallo,
kommen denn noch Bilder ;+ ;+ ;+

Gruß Christian :m #h


----------



## Jose (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

nun lasst den jungen doch erst mal seinen doktor machen :m


----------



## Kristian98 (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

#h

Ich danke euch allen nochmal recht herzlich. Zwar mag das manchmal manchmal nicht so rüberkommen, aber ihr könnt mir glauben ich freu mich wie bolle |supergri

Auf diesen Bildern sieht ihr die *Angel*ruten , die mir Ercaneki (rechts), madpraesi (mitte) und Moringhoto (links) geschickt haben. Die Rute die ich nachträglich fotografiert habe, ist die von javiko. Danke vielmals ! Echt schicke Teile sind das  Teste die von javiko nächste Woche gleich mal am Forellenpuff aus. #6 ist ja Schonzeit ...

Danke aber auch an Esox60, der mir die tolle Daiwa-Rolle geschickt hat, an madpraesi wieder, der mir auch eine kleinere Daiwa-Rolle geschickt hat und an lausi97, der mir die Penn spendiert hat. Alle 3 Rollen laufen super #6


----------



## Kristian98 (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

Und jetzt kommen wir zu meiner großen Sammlung, die mich zum Allrounder gemacht haben :g . Danke vielmals an Polarfuchs, madpraesi (der schonwieder ? |supergri), Michael_05er, lausi97, Jose und weserwaller für die netten Kleinigkeiten. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass es dann doch noch soviel wird, aber ich freue mich die Sachen alle bald benutzen zu dürfen.


----------



## Kristian98 (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

Tut mir fürchterlich leid, wenn ich jemanden jetzt nicht mit aufgelistet habe, hoffe aber mich bei allen bedankt zu haben #h

Nach meiner "Liste" sind es alle


----------



## Esox60 (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

Wow.

Da ist ja ordentlich was zusammen gekommen.#6
Du bist ja besser ausgerüstet wie ich. 

Da kanns ja in diesem Jahr richtig losgehen.

Viel Spass.

LG Frank


----------



## Kristian98 (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*



Esox60 schrieb:


> Wow.
> 
> Da ist ja ordentlich was zusammen gekommen.#6
> Du bist ja besser ausgerüstet wie ich.
> ...



Danke  ,

Wird auch nächste Woche wahrscheinlich sofort ausprobiert

 sag mal kann man die Rolle von dir auch zum feedern benutzen ?


----------



## Esox60 (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

Ich persöhnlich würde sie zum Spinn /Gummifischen zum Bsp.  auf Forellen, Zander , Barsch verwenden.
Sie ist von der Grösse und Material nicht wirklich für schwere Aufgaben gemacht. Von den Bildern her, würde ich da eher die Penn nehmen.

Sie ist jetzt 14 Jahre alt, und wenn Du sie nicht überforderst hast Du sie noch ein paar Jahre.
LG Frank


----------



## Kristian98 (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*



Esox60 schrieb:


> Ich persöhnlich würde sie zum Spinn /Gummifischen zum Bsp.  auf Forellen, Zander , Barsch verwenden.
> Sie ist von der Grösse und Material nicht wirklich für schwere Aufgaben gemacht. Von den Bildern her, würde ich da eher die Penn nehmen.
> 
> Sie ist jetzt 14 Jahre alt, und wenn Du sie nicht überforderst hast Du sie noch ein paar Jahre.
> LG Frank



Liegt ganz darauf an, welche fische sich zu meinem haken verirren  :m ok Dankeschön für den tipp


----------



## Moringotho (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

sers,

da ist ja einiges zusammen gekommen.

hoffentlich hast du viel spass und erfolg mit den sachen.
futterkörbe sind ja auch einige dabei, dann steht dem start ja schon fast nichts mehr im weg.
leider hatte ich keine rolle die ich zu der feeder packen konnte.

ndt Holger aka Mori

ps die rute auf dem bild von mir is die rechts


----------



## Ramsay1985 (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

Erstmal Glückwunsch Kristian98 zu deiner neuen Tackel und viel Spaß damit

Und Hut ab vor den edlen Spendern


----------



## JonasH (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

Wie geil seid ihr denn?! 

Kristian, ich hoffe das ist so nun alles in Ordnung für deine Eltern, Das mit dem Nachtangeln ist nun natürlich Überzeugungsarbeit, versuch es zunächst mal mit ner halben Nacht im Sommer... glaub mir, ich wurde 3 oder 4 mal um 23 Uhr abgeholt als ich in deinem Alter war (etwas jünger vielleicht), danach bekam ich dann Geschenke wie: Fahrradanhänger, Schirm... kaufte mir eine Liege und am Ende war ich Nachts (am Wochenende) nicht mehr zu Hause, meine Eltern wussten wo sie mich am Wasser finden und alles war gut 

Ich drücke dir die Daumen für den Sommer '13!

Ps. Wenn ich was finde, was du gebrauchen könntest melde ich mich bei dir.


----------



## Kristian98 (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*



JonasH schrieb:


> Wie geil seid ihr denn?!
> 
> Ich drücke dir die Daumen für den Sommer '13!
> 
> Ps. Wenn ich was finde, was du gebrauchen könntest melde ich mich bei dir.



Dankeschön #6 , solche Leute sind wirklich "geil". Das sie so ohne weiteres jemanden wie mich beschenken #c aber wenn jemand von euch noch Sachen rumliegen hat, bitte ich denjenigen an andere "bedürftige" Jungangler zu schenken. Ich will den anderen nicht alles wegschnappen, soll auch nicht unhöflich sein, aber andere haben bestimmt auch ähnliche Probleme wie ich #h


Achja und Danke :m


----------



## BronkoderBär (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

Hey,

du bist 15 Jahre alt, in anderen Kulturen bist du da schon ein halber Mann.
Ich würde auch erst mal mit ihnen reden und ihnen erklären wie groß deine Passion ist, dass du immer dein handy dabeihast und nur zu mehreren unterwegs bist.
Wenn sie dann immer noch nicht einlenken würd ich machen was ich will, sorry aber das darf doch nich sein.
Warum wollen sie dich an der kurzen Leine halten?
Sind sie selber sehr ängstlich?
Am wichtigsten immer ruhig blieben...


----------



## Phenom96 (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

@BronkoderBär 
Das mit "Wenn sie dann immer noch nicht einlenken würd ich machen was ich will" ist eine sehr schlechte Idee, ertens räts du ihm hier sich gegen seine Eltern aufzulehnen, zweitens wird so das vertrauen seiner Eltern in Ihn volkommen zerstört.


----------



## Kristian98 (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*



Phenom96 schrieb:


> @BronkoderBär
> Das mit "Wenn sie dann immer noch nicht einlenken würd ich machen was ich will" ist eine sehr schlechte Idee, ertens räts du ihm hier sich gegen seine Eltern aufzulehnen, zweitens wird so das vertrauen seiner Eltern in Ihn volkommen zerstört.



Teilweise kann ich ihn aber verstehen ... Warum sollten Eltern einem das Angeln verbieten #c

Aber in meiner Problematik geht es explizit nicht um den Verbot vom Angeln, sondern eher um den Verbot oft zu Angeln/ Nachtangeln.

Ich glaube das hat BronkoderBär nicht berücksichtigt #h


----------



## Carp-MV (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

Eigentlich sollten deine Eltern stolz sein das du noch Hobbys hast die vernünftig sind und keins von diesen jungen Leutchen bist die nur rumgammeln und zu nichts lust haben. Ich wäre auch froh wenn meine Kinder sich so entwickeln und bisher sieht es noch gut aus für mich als Vater. Ich hoffe für dich das deine Eltern dir keine weiteren Steine in den Weg legen und dich unterstützen. Ich find es auch Klasse das viele so ein gutes Herz haben und ihm ihre nicht mehr gebrauchten Sachen geschickt haben, sowas ist nicht alltäglich mehr heutzutage.


----------



## Kristian98 (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*



Carp-MV schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollten deine Eltern stolz sein das du noch Hobbys hast die vernünftig sind und keins von diesen jungen Leutchen bist die nur rumgammeln und zu nichts lust haben. Ich wäre auch froh wenn meine Kinder sich so entwickeln und bisher sieht es noch gut aus für mich als Vater. Ich hoffe für dich das deine Eltern dir keine weiteren Steine in den Weg legen und dich unterstützen. Ich find es auch Klasse das viele so ein gutes Herz haben und ihm ihre nicht mehr gebrauchten Sachen geschickt haben, sowas ist nicht alltäglich mehr heutzutage.



Da stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu #6

Aber ich denke man sollte auch diejenigen loben/danken, die mich mit wörten & tipps unterstützt haben ...

Die habens genau so verdient


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

So - jetzt ist wieder gut hier..

Somst Verwarnungen/Sperre..

Hab das überflüssige gelöscht.


----------



## Kristian98 (4. März 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

#h

Meld mich nochmal in diesem verstaubten Thema |supergri

Hab ein Artikel geschrieben, für´s Magazin, für die, die das Thema verfolgt haben, vielleicht nochmal intressant

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/maerz-2013/ueberredungskuenste-fuer-eltern-gesucht.html


----------



## Jose (4. März 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*

@ kristian, sorry, mir ist die (rück)meldung deines artikels durchgerutscht, hast du jetzt aber selber gesehen. bleibt mir einfach nur ein sorry...

bei deinem nächsten magazinartikel  mach ichs besser, versprochen :m


----------



## Kristian98 (5. März 2013)

*AW: Überredungskünste für Eltern gesucht*



Jose schrieb:


> @ kristian, sorry, mir ist die (rück)meldung deines artikels durchgerutscht, hast du jetzt aber selber gesehen. bleibt mir einfach nur ein sorry...
> 
> bei deinem nächsten magazinartikel  mach ichs besser, versprochen :m



Quatsch, kannst ja nichts für 

Ist doch gut so #6


----------

